# Grading Bees for Almonds



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

Quick question; how do you count a 6&5/8" frame completely covered with bees?


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

2/3's?? The 6/5/8 hives that I have seen sent to Calf. are three stories high. I would think that if your frames are full of bees and they extend to the frames below it would be counted as one. If they are just clustered on the top most body then I would think they would not give credit for full frames. Maybe someone who is in the groves could give you a better perspective.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Good question. Joe Traynor(in his Almond Pollination Handbook) defines a strong hive of bees for almonds as 8 frames of bees.He defines the frame as a deep frame 2/3 to 3/4 covered with bees at 60 degrees.
I use a deep w/medium box on top for almonds.So I figure a heavily covered medium frame as a full frame and for less bees it might be 2 or 3 counts as one. The graders usually grade mine better than I do, so I might be on the conservative side.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*6&1/4"*

Top to bottom is "1 frame ". Like Mike says, a deep 2/3 covered on both sides is one frame for count.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

what the heck does it matter for $75.00 hives.....Let her buck.:doh::doh::doh:


----------



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

I tend to agree with you all, however I have a few friendly debates with other keepers and growers. Mathematically it should be equivalent to a 2/3 covered deep frame in terms of area. A while back I once had a grower count them as a half frame even though they were completely covered with bees and brood. We still managed to make our contracted average but had to do some "equalizing" that with hindsight was likely unnecessary.

How much difference do you think there is in cluster tightness from 50 degrees to 60 degrees?

Thanks for the feedback all


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

"How much difference do you think there is in cluster tightness from 50 degrees to 60 degrees?"

Depends on the angle of the sun and the inverse pull of the moon in relation to the current phase. :scratch:


----------



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

..and if your dealing with a decent hive or a failing dink. Thinking of 7 to ten framers here.


----------



## lake thompson honey (Feb 11, 2007)

you also have to remember that as temperatures warm, the cluster not only expands but alot of bees could be out in the field.


----------

